# low idle....



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

i notice that my idle like to bog down every once and a while about every 5 seconds when warmed up but just a little bit is this because of my new exhaust and cats producing a lower back pressure??? i dont believe that my car will idle low enough to actually shut itself off but i guess its a possibility.. it does run fine on the street....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

radiator turning on maybe...

its normal...

you can have your idle bumped up if needed from your dealer...


----------

